# פוליטיקה



## orca

הי
אני מתרגמת טקסט מספרדית בין שני אנשי דת, נוצרי ויהודי
אבל אפנה אליכם את השאלה באנגלית
בטקסט שלי עושים הבחנה בין:
politics with a capital P and politics with a lowercase p

למשל בפסקה:


We are all Political animals, with a *capital P*. We are all called to constructive political activity among our people. The preaching of human and religious values has a political consequence.

או:

What is said from the
pulpit refers to Politics with a *capital P*, to the Politics of values; but the press frequently takes it out of context and takes advantage of it for the benefit of *lowercase politics*.


ואחר כך שוב נאמר שצריך לעשות הבחנה בין שני סוגי הפוליטיקה.

שאלתי, כמובן, היא איך לדעתכם לתרגם את זה לעברית? בדרך כלל, על מילה אחרת, הייתי אומרת "משהו בה"א הידיעה" אבל אני לא בטוחה שזה מתאים למילה פוליטיקה

אשמח לדעתכם המלומדת 

תודה


----------



## airelibre

מה בעצם ההבדל בין Politics לpolitics, בספר הזה?​


----------



## orca

נדמה לי, וזה עולה גם מהציטוטים שהבאתי, שפוליטיקה באות קטנה היא פוליטיקה מפלגתית, עסקנות פוליטית
אני לא לגמרי בטוחה לגבי הפוליטיקה באות גדולה, כשהוא אומר שכולנו חיות פוליטיות, אבל זה קשור למשהו יותר ערכי 
הנה מה שהבישוף אומר
There should be a distinction between politics with a capital P and politics with a lowercase p. Any act that a religious minister makes is a political act with a capital P, but
there are some that would mix in politics with a lowercase p. The religious have the obligation to preach values, the lines of conduct, of education or to say a word, if requested, regarding a specific social situation. It is not that one appears to the world through politics, but rather through the values that are at stake, through the tragedies that happen. The religious minister has the obligation to defend values; what happens is that the political world can become overly scrupulous: it listens to a pastor and they say that he is preaching against so and so.


----------



## airelibre

השאלה הזו נורא מעניינת, לא חשבתי על הבעיה הזו בתרגום קודם. אני יכול להציע רק שלוש אופציות, והן לא מושלמות בכלל. אני מקווה שמישהו יציע דרך טובה יותר.

1. להשתמש ב'_פוליטיקה_' ל-Politics וב'פוליטיקה' ל-politics.
2. להשתמש ב- "פוליטיקה" ל-Politics ופשוט פוליטיקה ל-politics.
3. להבדיל את שתי משמעויות המילה פוליטיקה, עם שמי תואר, למשל פוליטיקה דתית ופוליטיקה חילונית.
​


----------



## ystab

נראה לי שבכל תרגום שלא תנסי, תהיה איזושהי תוספת שיפוטית שלך כמתרגמת. אני יכול להציע כמה הצעות, ותגידי לי אם משהו נראה לך. 

1. ״פוליטיקה לשמה״ (זו עם האות הרישית) ו״פוליטיקה לא לשמה״
2. ״פוליטיקה גבוהה״ מול ״פוליטיקה נמוכה״
3. ״פוליטיקה כערך״ ו״פוליטיקה של יום-יום״
4. ״פוליטיקה טהורה״ ו״פוליטיקה מעורבת/לא טהורה״


----------



## amikama

ystab said:


> 1. ״פוליטיקה לשמה״ (זו עם האות הרישית) ו״פוליטיקה לא לשמה״
> *2. ״פוליטיקה גבוהה״ מול ״פוליטיקה נמוכה״*
> 3. ״פוליטיקה כערך״ ו״פוליטיקה של יום-יום״
> 4. ״פוליטיקה טהורה״ ו״פוליטיקה מעורבת/לא טהורה״



זה בדיוק מה שרציתי להציע, אבל הקדמת אותי 

קיים גם "פוליטיקה קטנה", אבל אני בספק אם "פוליטיקה גדולה" הוא ביטוי מוכר ושגור.


----------



## orca

חברים, המון תודה
הצעות יפות, עכשיו אתעמק בהן ואחליט


----------



## anipo

? מותר לי לנחש שמדובר בספר המשותף של האפיפיור והרב  סקורקה​​


----------

